# ICD-10 Recertification??



## jlund1

A couple of co-workers and I were wondering if we will have to get re-certified when ICD-10 comes around?  Does anybody know anything about how that is going to work?

Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## 007CPC

My inpatient coding instructor studied at Georgetown University and said it was unlikely.


----------



## dmaec

gosh, I hope they do have an exam or two for us to complete when ICD-10 hits!  I'd like to be sure I understand how to use it. Re-exam/extra exam/knowledge testing and understanding - {shrugs}, I don't see how it's a bad idea... I welcome it... 
that being said, it's my understanding there won't be any requirement for recertification with ICD-10 (but again, I'd sure welcome the opportunity!)

_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC

You will be required to complete an online competency exam on ICD-10-CM ones the ruling becomes final. Your certification will be tied to it. We will more than likely give a grace period of 1 year before and a few months after for your to complete it. It will only include ICD-10-CM questions.


----------



## dmaec

that's good to know. seems right to be tested in some way to show our understanding of ICD-10 - after all, it's much more detailed than ICD-9.  It makes sense to be required to take a compentency test.  Any new coders that are certified once ICD-10 takes place will be dealing/testing with ICD-10 codes... we "established" coders BETTER know ICD-10 and be able to step up to the plate on it....can't go forward to ICD-10 using ICD-9 codes 

I can't wait for ICD-10...


----------



## dballard2004

I don't mean to sound dumb here......but per Rhonda we will have a grace period of one year before to take the online ICD-10 exam.  How can we take it one year before if we won't even have the ICD-10 book since it is not scheduled to officialy happen until Oct. 2011?


----------



## mmorningstarcpc

You can read the Rules on the Federal Register.  CMS has a great presentation coming up (I saw this at the Coordination and Maintenance Mtg there) soon, find it at CMS.gov.  There are several other resources out there to prepare.  Plus some of the publishers have book available, maybe in draft form.

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## cowgirlnw

*Sarah RN BSN CPC*

I was at the Northwest Coding Conference this weekend in Portland Oregn. Reed Pew spoke, and he stated we would have 1 year before and 1 year after implementation of the ICD-10 to be tested. It would be open book, non-proctored and we can take it as many times as we want. The cost will be much less too. This is how I understood it anyway,


----------



## 007CPC

Sarah and Rhonda: Thanks for the useful information. Good to know the AAPC and AHIMA arn't going to render a full-scale ICD-10 recertification exam.


----------



## JGGBALLEN

Hi
I am interested in getting started with some type of training.
Can you provide come guidance?
I reside in NY and would prefer local/online seminars.
Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491

Reed Pew spoke at our state conference last week, there will be an online ICD-10 exam of some sort. You will have a year grace period before and after. He didn't mention you can take it as many times as you'd like. Still a few years away, things are in the works, and I'm sure things will change. 

Holding your credential means that you are up to date on the most current knowledge, I'm glad they are requiring us to do this.


----------



## kevbshields

I'm wondering if those of us with multiple certs from AAPC must take different I-10 exams for each?  My payer exam required coding for Hospital IP procedures from Vol III I-9.  Guess I'd need to know if I-10-PCS will be on that exam.


----------



## jamiemarie

*Response to thread*

* You will be given two (2) years to take and pass, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
* There will be 75 questions
* It will be open-book, online and un-proctored
* Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee


----------



## Pam Brooks

jamiemarie said:


> * You will be given two (2) years to take and pass, beginning October 1, 2012 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2014 (one year after implementation)
> * There will be 75 questions
> * It will be open-book, online and un-proctored
> * Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing for the $60 administration fee





Since we can't take the exam until Oct 2012, it doesn't make sense to involve yourself in any intensive study for the exam right away (codes will change between now and then).  I have the 2010 draft, and have begun to familiarize myself with the book.  The guidelines for diagnosis coding and sequencing are very much the same as ICD-9, only the numbers/letters are different, and there's much more specificity.  I recently attended the bootcamp, and had the opportunity to try some ICD-10-CM coding.  It was different, but not difficult, and I got all of the answers correct. (If I can do it, anyone can do it!)  The focus at this point should be to work with your vendors, payers, and IT people to make sure you're going to be ready for 5010, and subsequently I-10.  

It's funny..I've been ranting about ICD-10 for about a year now, after hearing Deb Grider speak at the Norfolk conference last fall.  I was ignored like a redneck cousin at a family reunion.  Anyway, this week, our PHO had a presentation on ICD-10 implementation (sponsored by AAPC), who laid it all out in regards to the preparation, cost and implementation strategies and issues.  OMG, now I'm everybody's new best friend.  

Have a good weekend.  Pam


----------



## rleuken2k

That is such a good thing to know.  Although I welcome more training, I would not want to have to go through another year and half just to be certified in ICD-10-CM.  I am so happy that we will only be tested on our knowledge of it.


----------



## marandee

*Thanks for all the info*

Greatly appreciated. DM


----------



## gared111

*Figures*

Why am I not surprised that AAPC has decided to charge us for this mandatory exam...  Got to get every last buck you can from us!  Our yearly membership fee should cover this exam.


----------



## bbates@mgo.md

*Icd competency test*

If the icd10 competency test is not passed by coders is there a suspension to our cpc certification or what?


----------



## LadyMcGhee

what i understand from my instructors at the college  i go to we will just have to take an exam  on ICD-10 and we are having a boot camp type thing to learn about the changes. i believe i have seen some on the AAPC website too


----------



## lheinley@comcast.net

From my understanding (I saw this about a few months ago) we will need to be re-certified.  I believe (from my memory) that it is a 75 multiple choice exam that we must take on I-10 and we can use any resources available to us.


----------

